# GBAtemp Recommends Needs Your Support!



## Another World (Jul 21, 2012)

The goal of the GBAtemp Recommends Revival project is a simple one, provide a place for the community to recommend and discuss their favorite games without limitation. 

The project began by adhering to this goal, then along the way, as writers decided to leave the project, the articles transitioned into something more personal. I would like to see this project regain its focus and can only hope to see this accomplished through the involvement of our community.

We are looking for all writers who are interested in contributing professional mini-reviews/recommendations. The rules are simple: provide 3 images (each 200px wide), provide 3-6 paragraphs about the game, provide the information found in the bulleted list at the bottom of each article (genre, release date, developer, system, etc), and always submit your final content by the publication due date. Anything software related that runs on a gaming system of some kind can be written about. This includes translations, hacks, Homebrew, old school titles, not-so-well-known new-generation games, applications (such has Homebrew emulators, MP3 players, video players, etc), and more. Articles are always published on Monday, meaning that all finalized content must be submitted, without exception, by the evening (Pacific Standard Time) of the preceding Friday.

Most articles take around 20 minutes to write, and you will not be held responsible for final edits, formatting, image hosting, or any front page posts. So, if you can spare 20 minutes to write 3-6 paragraphs about your favorite game then please consider getting involved.

Here is our current Outline:

1 paragraph about the history/background of the title
1-2 paragraphs about the gameplay/use of the application, music, graphics, etc
1-2 paragraphs about your personal experiences, why you are recommending the game, why you enjoy it, what you do not like about it, etc
1 concluding paragraph (if necessary) wrapping up the article
Your ability to get your article published will be directly related to your ability to write in a professional manner. With that said, *we will not turn away anyone who is interested in getting involved and we will work with everyone to see that their article gets published!*




Official GBAtemp Recommends! Mini-Page & History

Contributing to the GBAtemp Recommends not only benefits the community with fun and new articles to read and discuss, but it also provides a public place to host your writing. Such articles could be used to expand your writing talents or perhaps as an example of writing for a future resume.

Please feel free to contact me via PM or post a reply in this thread. 

Thanks,
-Another World


----------

